# Found a bag on the street -- the gods have gifted me something lemon..:)



## kryptoniteglo (Dec 24, 2012)

So where I live there's a major transit hub AND some buzzing nightlife. From time to time on a Sunday morning I find MJ in small amounts in bags or joints. Just there, lying on the ground, and I see it because I'm the first one on the street as the sun is rising. And I think of the poor sap who dropped it en route and probably was all bummed at some point that it was gone.

Not long ago I found a small bag of very nice-looking bud. Small but tight nugs. Very potent pot smell. And now I've vaped a bit of it. It's definitely lemon something, as it tasted almost like lemon cake. Effect was warm, peaceful, very anti-anxiety, a little giggly, and after a bit a little stoney in that I lay down for a nap. I probably vaped four hits, as I like to smoke just enough to take the edge off, not so much that I get stupid.

It was definitely a nice, feel-good weed. Any ideas what it might be?


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 24, 2012)

And then there was light


----------



## SneakyPete (Dec 24, 2012)

It was free weed! Thats what it was.


----------



## Jogro (Dec 24, 2012)

That was my bag, and I want it back!


----------



## DeeTee (Dec 24, 2012)

A gift from the Gods


----------



## JaysBud (Dec 24, 2012)

Don't think I would EVER smoke something found on the streets.


----------



## kryptoniteglo (Dec 24, 2012)

I've had that discussion with lots of folks -- normally I wouldn't if it looked really crappy, but this looked really well taken care of, both in grow and in sale. This was bud somebody prized. Of course it still could have been laced with something else, but it seemed unlikely.

Back in the day -- if you know the name Twilo, you know what I'm talking about -- my friends and I would hit the club and come around 4am or 5am there was TONS of shit people had dropped on the floor. Vials of coke or Special K, ecstasy tablets -- we'd just walk around staring at the floor and pretty quickly we'd find something or other. 

Good times. 

But back to my original post -- I was interested in what people think it might have been because I think I'm going to grow some of it. It was really charming. Must have been some kind of Lemon Kush thing.


----------



## drolove (Dec 24, 2012)

super lemon haze??


----------



## Ecips (Dec 24, 2012)

1 take picture of bag !!
2 post pictures on corner
3 will pay for kush lemon clone 
4 ps. I found your bag 
lol


----------



## Trolling (Dec 24, 2012)

JaysBud said:


> Don't think I would EVER smoke something found on the streets.


Unless it was weed.


----------



## FASTGLH (Dec 24, 2012)

Lmao i am with that ^^^


----------



## MaineWeed (Dec 25, 2012)

When we were kids going to concerts many, many years ago we used to stay and walk the seat isles after the concerts were over finding all kinds of drugs and money amongst some not so nice stuff. Thanks for the memories...


----------



## kryptoniteglo (Dec 25, 2012)

drolove said:


> super lemon haze??


I've been doing some research -- this might be it. If not, it's close enough!


----------



## cmbajr (Jan 6, 2013)

My sister found a quarter bag of purple shit at mayhem fest a year ago. Was really dank shit. I felt bad for the person who lost it cuz it filled the bottom of a sandwich bag of good purple and green buds.


----------



## guest420 (Jan 6, 2013)

JaysBud said:


> Don't think I would EVER smoke something found on the streets.


i know for a fact i wouldnt smoke something i found in the streets.


----------



## speshh (Jan 7, 2013)

after a messed up new years eve i found a bag of ground up stuff in the back of a taxi. seriously, redman just went through my head. "if you find a bag of weed on the floor motherfucker what the fuck you gone do, Pick it up, Pick it up!"


----------



## ogkush420 (Jan 9, 2013)

I found one of my bags that I lost a long time ago it had 2g of bubble in it found it in the back of glovebox had no idea were it came from


----------



## Dr. Skunk Bud (Jan 9, 2013)

Its a trap they are leaving you little sample to get you tocome back.Eventually they will throw a sack over your head and abduct you.You will then be forced to work a heavily populated glory hole.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 10, 2013)

kryptoniteglo said:


> Not long ago I found a small bag of very nice-looking bud. Small but tight nugs. Very potent pot smell. And now I've vaped a bit of it. It's definitely lemon something, as it tasted almost like lemon cake. Effect was warm, peaceful, very anti-anxiety, a little giggly, and after a bit a little stoney in that I lay down for a nap.


If you like this description find a good OG kush. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## TheKushguy420 (Jan 12, 2013)

Dr. Skunk Bud said:


> Its a trap they are leaving you little sample to get you tocome back.Eventually they will throw a sack over your head and abduct you.You will then be forced to work a heavily populated glory hole.


where does that come from? That's just fucked up.....


----------



## Le Spliff Doctor (Feb 21, 2013)

i found a quarter right outside where i work last summer.. was the best day of my life


----------



## Xrangex (Feb 21, 2013)

I remember being in 8th grade, I had found my dad's dro when he left for work early before I had walked to school, got SO excited to see the crystals and this quality of bud that I grabbed a baggie from the drawer, pinched off about .6 or something (thinking it was ALITTLE better than reggie). I kept it in my pocket on my walk to school, but pussied out and left it on the ground. 

I know shit like this happens occasionaly, i'm just waiting to find some crack on the ground or something haha


----------

